# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA MR Kρήτη 1983

## Polyneikos

Αλλος ένας σημαντικός αγώνας για την Κρήτη, το MR Kρήτη 1983, ο 2ος αγώνας στην ιστορία του θεσμού του νησιού.
Στο *1ο Μr Κρήτη του 1982* είχε επικρατήσει ο *Γιαννης Μαρονικολάκης*, ενω σε αυτό  του 1983 , Γενικός Νικητής ανακυρήχθηκε ο *Διονύσης Βολικός* !
Guest Poser του αγώνα, ο μετά από λίγο καιρο Mr Hellas στο *Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA*, ο *Τάσος Μώρος*

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για το άρθρο.  :03. Thumb up: Έχουμε ακούσει αρκετές φορές για τα πρώτα Mr. Κρήτη αλλά δεν είχαμε υλικό μέχρι τώρα .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κομματια της ιστοριας του Ελληνικου Β.Β . :03. Clap:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση είναι από το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 85 - Ιανουάριος 1983.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

